
Show HN: An Omegle CLI interface - nmaggioni
https://github.com/nmaggioni/NodeOmegle
======
nmaggioni
I spent some time fiddling around with web requests in Node.JS, playing with
the endpoints of an online webchat named "Omegle"
([http://www.omegle.com/](http://www.omegle.com/)) that connects you to a
random stranger.

In the end a nice little gadget came out! A proper README is on it's way, even
if the help screen included in the script is quite exhaustive.

